# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته >  سوال درمورد چک کردن انتخاب رشته

## مینووو

بچه ها میتونم فقط برم انتخاب رشتمو چک کنم؟ویرایش نمیخام کنم....بایدچیکار کنم....فقط میخام چک کنم خانواده دستکاری نکرده باشن انتخابامو

----------


## mehrab98

> بچه ها میتونم فقط برم انتخاب رشتمو چک کنم؟ویرایش نمیخام کنم....بایدچیکار کنم....فقط میخام چک کنم خانواده دستکاری نکرده باشن انتخابامو


والا پارسال یه گزینه داشت مشاهده انتخاب رشته برو نگاه کن

----------


## Mamad256

> بچه ها میتونم فقط برم انتخاب رشتمو چک کنم؟ویرایش نمیخام کنم....بایدچیکار کنم....فقط میخام چک کنم خانواده دستکاری نکرده باشن انتخابامو


یا ابلفضل 
اره میشه فک کنم

----------


## Zealous

> بچه ها میتونم فقط برم انتخاب رشتمو چک کنم؟ویرایش نمیخام کنم....بایدچیکار کنم....فقط میخام چک کنم خانواده دستکاری نکرده باشن انتخابامو


نگران نباشید با ورود به بخش ویرایش بدون تغییر چیزی ،نگاه کنید و بعد خارج بشید.

----------


## king of konkur

من 5 بار تا حالا نگاه کردم هنوزم نگرانم ی چیزیو اشتباه زده باشم :/

----------


## Zealous

> من 5 بار تا حالا نگاه کردم هنوزم نگرانم ی چیزیو اشتباه زده باشم :/


طبیعیه.

----------


## M.javaddd

ببین میزنی قسمت انتخاب رشته،کد پرونده و اینا رو میزنی،اون پایین وقتی میگه با این کد انتخاب رشته صورت گرفته است،داره ویرایش
..بزن برو ببین

----------


## مینووو

> من 5 بار تا حالا نگاه کردم هنوزم نگرانم ی چیزیو اشتباه زده باشم :/


خخخ.....این استرس اشتباه زدن تااومدن نتایج نهایی با ادم هست :Yahoo (56):

----------


## مینووو

> والا پارسال یه گزینه داشت مشاهده انتخاب رشته برو نگاه کن


اره دیدمش ممنون

----------


## Tom-Hardy

دوستااااانننننن

این انتخاب رشته مشکلی ندارهه؟؟؟؟؟
هدفم پرستاریه بوشهره؟رتبم هم 7500 منطقه 3؟اینطوری مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه؟یعنی مردود نمیشه؟

----------


## Tom-Hardy

سریع وقت نیست خواهشا

----------


## Sajadlovely

> دوستااااانننننن
> 
> این انتخاب رشته مشکلی ندارهه؟؟؟؟؟
> هدفم پرستاریه بوشهره؟رتبم هم 7500 منطقه 3؟اینطوری مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه؟یعنی مردود نمیشه؟


اگه کل انتخاب هات 41 تا هست حتما بازم پرستاری شهر های کوچیک رو بزن چون اگه مردود بشی راه برگشت نیست اما اگه شهر های کوچیک قبول بشی باز میشه از یه قانونی تبصره ای استفاده کرد بعد یه مدت انتقالی گرفت

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> اگه کل انتخاب هات 41 تا هست حتما بازم پرستاری شهر های کوچیک رو بزن چون اگه مردود بشی راه برگشت نیست اما اگه شهر های کوچیک قبول بشی باز میشه از یه قانونی تبصره ای استفاده کرد بعد یه مدت انتقالی گرفت


نه بعدش  هم هست...پر از پیام نو رو غیر انتفاعیه
اگ ه تا 41 که میخوام قبول نشم میخوام بمونم

----------


## M.javaddd

داداش اون پردیس فرهنگیان رو خوب اگه نمیخوای بری واسه چی زدی؟
امسال فرهنگیان بخصوص پردیس حساب کتاب نداره یهو میاری...با توجه به اینکه میگی هدفت پرستاری بوشهره

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> داداش اون پردیس فرهنگیان رو خوب اگه نمیخوای بری واسه چی زدی؟
> امسال فرهنگیان بخصوص پردیس حساب کتاب نداره یهو میاری...با توجه به اینکه میگی هدفت پرستاری بوشهره


اگه آوردم نمیرم مصاحبه...دست خودمه

----------


## Sajadlovely

> نه بعدش  هم هست...پر از پیام نو رو غیر انتفاعیه
> اگ ه تا 41 که میخوام قبول نشم میخوام بمونم


اگه به ارادت اطمینان داری اگه مطمعنی که در سال پیش رو هر اتفاقی بیوفته دست از تلاش نمیکشی و حداقل از امسال بیشتر درس میخونی بمون اما اگه جو و انگیزه هیجانی گرفتی که سال دیگه بترکونی و... مطمعن باش یه جا کم میاری و درس رو شل میکنی و شاید نتیجه بدتر از امسال بگیری( تجربه خودم رو گفتم قصد جسارت نداشتم)
در هر صورت موفق باشی این سال ها خیلی با ارزشن سعی کن تلف نکنی شون

----------


## Sajadlovely

> داداش اون پردیس فرهنگیان رو خوب اگه نمیخوای بری واسه چی زدی؟
> امسال فرهنگیان بخصوص پردیس حساب کتاب نداره یهو میاری...با توجه به اینکه میگی هدفت پرستاری بوشهره


فرهنگیان اسمش کلا پردیسه و این پردیس با پردیس خودگردان کاملا متفاوته ( یعنی در پردیس های فرهنگیان نه تنها پول نمیدی بلکه حقوق هم میگیری)

----------


## M.javaddd

> فرهنگیان اسمش کلا پردیسه و این پردیس با پردیس خودگردان کاملا متفاوته ( یعنی در پردیس های فرهنگیان نه تنها پول نمیدی بلکه حقوق هم میگیری)


عاهان ایول نمیدونستم

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> اگه به ارادت اطمینان داری اگه مطمعنی که در سال پیش رو هر اتفاقی بیوفته دست از تلاش نمیکشی و حداقل از امسال بیشتر درس میخونی بمون اما اگه جو و انگیزه هیجانی گرفتی که سال دیگه بترکونی و... مطمعن باش یه جا کم میاری و درس رو شل میکنی و شاید نتیجه بدتر از امسال بگیری( تجربه خودم رو گفتم قصد جسارت نداشتم)
> در هر صورت موفق باشی این سال ها خیلی با ارزشن سعی کن تلف نکنی شون


دوسال کنکور دادم...از 35هزار اومدم 7500 
اگه نیارم میمونم...بعد از پرستاری ها هم هوشبری و اتاق عمل هست

----------


## Sajadlovely

> اگه آوردم نمیرم مصاحبه...دست خودمه


خب این نامردیه اگه واقعا نمیخوای بری شاید با قبول شدن و نرفتنت باعث بشی که یکی که همه زندگیش به این قبول شدن بستگی داره رو از دعوت شدن به مصاحبه محروم کنی ( مثل خودت که الان همه زندگیت و آیندت به قبولی در پرستاری بسته هست)

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> خب این نامردیه اگه واقعا نمیخوای بری شاید با قبول شدن و نرفتنت باعث بشی که یکی که همه زندگیش به این قبول شدن بستگی داره رو از دعوت شدن به مصاحبه محروم کنی ( مثل خودت که الان همه زندگیت و آیندت به قبولی در پرستاری بسته هست)


زمونه با بی رحمه...کاریش نمیشه کرد...چون 50-50 هستم

----------


## Sajadlovely

> زمونه با بی رحمه...کاریش نمیشه کرد...چون 50-50 هستم


در هر صورت موفق باشید البته نباید از این که هر چه کنی به خود کنی گر همه نیکو بد کنی هم غافل شد

----------


## Sajadlovely

> چرا امسال حساب کتاب نداشته باشه؟


شاید بخاطر اوضاع مملکت میگه چون اگه حساب کتاب داشت دلار از شب عید تا الان بیش از دو برابر نمیشد  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> در هر صورت موفق باشید البته نباید از این که هر چه کنی به خود کنی گر همه نیکو بد کنی هم غافل شد


به  اینش فکر نکرده بودم...الان هم دیگه وقت تغییرش نیست
اگه کم داشته باشن خب اعلام تکمیل ظرفیت میکنن
بعدش تو نیمه متمرکز نهایتا دوتا اسمت میره برا مصاحبه

----------


## Sajadlovely

کمتر از ده دقیقه تا پایان انتخاب رشته  :Yahoo (4): 
دوستان امیدوارم بهترین انتخاب ها رو کرده باشین برای همه آرزو موفقیت میکنم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Röntgen

> کمتر از ده دقیقه تا پایان انتخاب رشته 
> دوستان امیدوارم بهترین انتخاب ها رو کرده باشین برای همه آرزو موفقیت میکنم


من همین الان یه کدرشته فراموش کرده بودم دیدم سایت بازه رفتم زدمش انتخاب اخرم  :Yahoo (4): 
امیدوارم سنجش دبه نکنه انتخاب رشتمو قبول نکنه  :Yahoo (77): (حقیقتش یه ترسی ته دلم ایجاد شد که چرا تو این موقع همچین کاری کردم :Yahoo (17): )

----------


## Churchill

منم پیام نور شهرمون و 3 تا شهرستان اطراف رو زدم واسه همین وسواس
دعا کنید قبول بشم :Yahoo (4):

----------

